# Still Hunting Club Long County, Ga



## DVSARGE6 (May 15, 2006)

FAMILY ORIENTED, 3300 ACRE STILL HUNT CLUB, HAS CAMP WITH POWER, WATER, AND SEPTIC. FOOD-PLOTS, WITH DEER, TURKEY, AND HOG. MEMBERSHIP DUES ARE $700.00 FOR FIRST YEAR AND $650.00 THE NEXT. $100.00 CAMP FEE APPLIES IF CAMPER IS USED. TOTAL OF 27 MEMBERS, MOST FROM FLORIDA. HOG PERMIT IS ATTAINED EVERY YEAR ALLOWING HOGS TO BE HUNTED AT NIGHT OVER BAIT WITH A LIGHT (NOT DURING DEER OR TURKEY SEASON). FOR INFORMATION OR TO TOUR THE PROPERTY PLEASE CALL 912-617-0796 OR 912-267-0381, IF NO ANSWER PLEASE LEAVE A DETAILED MESSAGE AND YOUR CALL WILL BE RETURNED.


----------



## gsubo (May 18, 2006)

Just wondering where this club is located in long county?


----------



## randygator (May 29, 2006)

Just informed that our existing land owner is selling her property and wants to terminate our lease (2nd  yr. of 3 yr. lease, so is technically illegal.)

She says she is giving us only 90 days to get off.  Our laywer is talking settlement to her.

How many members existing?

Will need land for 15 members.  

Copy of rules?  Post or PM.

Thanks


----------

